# Memorial ride for cyclist killed in Los Gatos. Mar 14



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

This is a note from the son of Ted Aberg who was injured in the incident.
---------------------
From: "Aberg, Michael" <[email protected]>

All:

Just heard that two more cyclists were struck and killed Tuesday, March 2nd,
at the intersection of Coleman and Taylor near downtown San Jose. All the
more reason to get out and make a stand for better cycling awareness:



The updated Jim Dein Memorial Ride details are as follows:

We are planning on starting from Bicycle Outfitter in Los Altos, corner of Miramonte and Foothill Expressway, on Sunday, March 14th at 10am, and riding South via Foothill, left on McClellan, right on Stelling, left on Prospect, right on Saratoga-Sunnyvale Rd, which becomes Highway 9. Ending up in downtown Los Gatos at the park at the corner of Santa Cruz Avenue and Downtown Los Gatos. Possibly a quick break for coffee, then back via the same route.

Spread the word. We would like as many riders as possible to attend. Maybe some of the car drivers may actually notice us if there's a big enough group.





A brief background on the Jim Dein Memorial Ride, if you don't already know:

My dad, Ted Aberg, and my friend, Jim Dein, were cycling towards Los Gatos, about 1/3 mile away from downtown, at about 1:30 pm on Thursday, February 19th, when they were struck (in the bike lane) from behind by a reckless, hit-and-run driver. The driver was traveling at a very high speed, and Jim Dein was killed. My father is still in Intensive Care (now upgraded to stable condition), but we are strongly encouraged by his progress and are fairly certain he will completely recover.

As a result of this horrible event, I have decided to dedicate more of my free time, in addition to riding, to stronger cycling advocacy: I would like to make it a personal mission to have Bay Area car drivers be much more aware of cyclists and pedestrians on the road.

The Funeral for Jim Dein was on Sunday, February 29th, at 12:30pm. Many attendees rode their bikes there, and wore cycling attire in his honor.
-------------------


----------

